# Online/self-paced training vs. traditional classroom training hiring infromation



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello all, 

First, a little background on me. I have recently enrolled in an EMT-B course with trainingdivision.com based out of Texas. This is a mainly online, self paced course, with a 7 day hands on portion at the end of the course, with clinicals set up in the Dallas area. 

My reasons for going this route are many, but the short version is I am a single father with two kids, work full time, and "prime time" hours to attend a traditional classroom course are very limited. I can say that the course is not easy, and maintaining the self-discipline to remain on schedule (my schedule) does make it very challenging. 

Yes, I have searched extensively on this site, but my question is not specifically on the value or merit of online vs. traditional training for EMS. My questions are for anyone who has attended any type of online or accelerated training, specifically in Texas: 

This is NOT a discussion on the merit/effectiveness/personal opinion on online training, although I respect everyone's opinions who are in the field as to what is truly effective or not...


How was your training perceived by hiring companies?

Did you have any difficulty or push back during the interview process?

Were there any specific companies or agencies that viewed your training choice favorably or unfavorably?

Would you do online/self paced again, or a traditional program?


These questions are geared mainly toward individuals who have completed any EMT training through trainingdivision.com, TechPro Services, TEEX, etc. 

Again, I am looking for real world feedback on the perception by hiring managers on this type of training from people who have been out there (completed the training and sought employment). For the record, I am leaning very heavily toward a more traditional classroom route for my future EMT-I/P training... self study is just fine for me, but I can certainly see the value of a slower paced, more hands on type of course. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 20, 2009)

Most do not care.  I am a firm believer in online options for the book parts of school.  I hope training division has improved as they used to lack a lot in their program.  If you study hard, dig deep not settling just for simple answers you should be fine.  

I am aware of many services that would call one of the other online programs in Texas and ask them to send their students as if they are dedicated enough to do this type of study they in theory should be dedicated employees.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Sep 20, 2009)

Autodidacticism is a great quality, and some people can pull it off for things as complex as medicine.  

But I imagine that a lot of folks who think they can, really can't and shouldn't.  And I think that for the percentage of people that can pull it off, it's really not worth organizing a system to accommodate.  

But then, I am completely pulling these opinions out of my nether regions, so if someone has some facts to refute me feel free.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

I do agree, this is certainly NOT an easy way to do this at all. And, I am working very hard to learn everything inside and out, not just enough to pass a test. I think the true telling will be once I get to the hands on portion and clinicals - if it is not enough time or thorough enough to feel very confident in the skills, the entire time spent on the self study may very well be a waste. 

But, I am very positive about it at this point, so we will see. I will post my progress and feedback on the hands on portion once I get to it (hopefully mid-Nov) in case anyone is interested. 

Medic417, just out of curiosity, what was the other Texas online course?

Thanks!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 20, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> Medic417, just out of curiosity, what was the other Texas online course?
> 
> Thanks!



TechPro Services has a great reputation.  One of the founders, in fact a pioneer in EMS online education, now has opened another www.percomonline.com and I have heard much good about it. 

Online is not easy and a large number of people end up quiting as it is so tough and requires so much self discipline.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> TechPro Services has a great reputation.  One of the founders, in fact a pioneer in EMS online education, now has opened another www.percomonline.com and I have heard much good about it.
> 
> Online is not easy and a large number of people end up quiting as it is so tough and requires so much self discipline.



I will be honest - it is brutal. The first two weeks taking the course, I tried numerous methods of study, and with very mixed results. I have finally settled on a very, very simple approach - one chapter/module at a time, as quickly or slowly as needed, reading, practicing, memorizing, until each point or concept is committed to memory. I have actually gone back to the beginning to follow this method, and it has been effective, if not as quick as I would like. But again, the idea is becoming truly knowledgeable, not just memorizing, so patience is key (and I am not very patient with myself at times)

The funny thing is, I come from an IT background, and learned various systems - Microsoft, Cisco, Oracle - all self study and self taught. These were not easy, but there is absolutely no comparison to this. I will say, I have an even deeper respect for individuals in this field - I don't think anyone outside of it has any idea how much dedication is really needed for this.

I am looking forward to the day to be able to join those ranks!


----------



## bunkie (Sep 21, 2009)

Just wanted to send you some support on the single father front. My husbands deployed so I have 3 under 5 by myself for the next year. While going to school on top of it and everything else that comes. Phew, I totally get where you are coming from. Hang in there, it wont last forever.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 21, 2009)

Strangely, TrainingDivision is just literally down the road from me (I live in Crowley where they hold their school) but I prefer the in person style since I'm an auditory learner, and as such drive an hour to Dallas for class instead of just 5 minutes. 

Haven't heard anything bad about TD other than it being online, and I believe they do clinicals at JPS which is a level 1 trauma center in Fort Worth.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

For anyone interested....

I spent some time today speaking to some services. Spoke to the EMS director at a municipality near by, as well as with someone from a private company. Great conversations, and they were able to answer many of my questions...

The short version in regard to this thread is... no one seems to care where or how someone is trained - they only care if the individual knows their stuff. And from the conversations I had, I mean REALLY know. They both seemed very intent in ferreting out people who only studied to pass the tests, and really seemed to work at putting candidates through their paces in the interview process. In my opinion, that is great and exactly what needs to happen. 

I know I could probably be ready to sit the EMT-B exam in a matter of weeks if my only purpose was passing the test, but that would be completely useless, dangerous, and ultimately stupid. It is reassuring to know the individuals I spoke to really seem to be looking for dedicated and well trained people. 

Now, I just need to see if I can become one of those!   Thanks to all for their responses!


----------



## paemt (Jul 19, 2010)

Phoenix,

Just found this thread and found it intriguing as to the subject of online education for EMS providers.  I don't see a post as to how things worked out for you using this method of learning so figured I would write to see how this worked out for you.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 20, 2010)

No way I would be able to handle a self-paced course, so major props to you. In the end, your EMT course is just going to teach you facts. No scenario is going to be able to reproduce what you see and feel in a real emergency. Hopefully if you are going into the field your area will have a good precepted training program that will let you learn the ropes before they throw you into the fire.


----------

